# Usb not detected



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

After i formatted my Dell Optiplex GX270 and did a freshed installation of Windows XP, my USB doesnt work. I downloaded Service Pack 1 to fix the yellow exclamation mark so it did. But when i connect my devices to the usb port, it doesnt detect it. I know my usb devices are working fine because i use it on my other computers. For instances, my Joystick. It is working because the lights for it turns on, but windows xp does not detect it. What is wrong? Please help me!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view/show hidden devices
uninstall all instances of usb
unplug all usb plugs
reboot twice and replug devices in


----------



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

I did that, and still, it doesnt work. Please, if there is a way which i can fix this problem, please tell me how!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you a dell driver disk with usb drivers to install


----------



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

i did tried it. still doesnt work :deveous:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you installed sp2


----------



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

Wouldnt that make my computer slower?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

possibly
but it might be a necessity for you...try it
chow
defrag and clean your drive with cleanup afterwords


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

well it has not slowed mine down


----------



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

I upgraded to Service pack 2, still, doesnt work.....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q310575&ID=KB;EN-US;Q310575
http://www.usbman.com/USB 2 News.htm


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried going to the Dell website and downloading the motherboard drivers for your system?

I have seen cases where the Windows drivers do not give any sign they do not work. Just update the motherboard drivers with the Dell ones and I think it will fix this problem.

Let us know.


----------



## Ah Snah (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes I did, but still doesnt work.


----------



## scottagreer (Jun 30, 2005)

*USB not detected - Because it's DEAD!*

I purchased 25 Dell GX270 computer for my office.

Of those, 5 have had motherboard failures stemming from connected USB devices.

The other 20 that have not had problems do not have any USB devices connected. Yesterday, my USB Kensingtion Expert mouse (track ball) quit working. I replaced it with a standard PS2 mouse which worked fine. Later I plugged in my USB flash drive - no response. I tried other USB devices in the various USB ports. All dead. Of course, they all worked fine when plugged into another computer.

In all cases, the Intel chip that sits adjacent to the memory slot showed signs of overheating - even melting! That thing will blister your finger in a few seconds! 2 systems gave off a nasty smell in the process. I suspect that there is a problem with the USB chip that causes the thing to overheat when supporting one or more USB devices. Failure may happen instantly as it did in one of my systems, or over time as was the case with my system yesterday.

Interestingly, my system still works in every other way as of this moment. In the other 4 cases, the system failed to boot.

Other offices in my organization have also reported GX260/270 MoBo failures.

However, I've yet to hear any report from Dell recognizing a design problem.

Dell is good about replacing parts. My new MoBo should be here today. However, one of our failed systems was after a new Mobo replacement. So, my fear is that the problem hasn't been resolved and that I'm stuck with 25 systems that may require mobo replacements until the warrantee expires. After that, when they fail, they'll be trashed.

Scott


----------

